# Dell Latitude D610 ethernet



## eruption (Dec 4, 2010)

I want to run an ethernet cable from my laptop to my router but it tells me the network card was not found. 

I have a Dell Latitude D610

i checked device manager under Ethernet and under properties it says
The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)
This is what it says under hardware ID's

PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1677&SUBSYS_01821028&REV_01
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1677&SUBSYS_01821028
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1677&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1677&CC_0200

hopefully you can help me. 

if you need anymore info just let me know.

Sharif


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You need the Broadcom application for the D610 available from the Dell support site> http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/driverslist.aspx?os=WW1&catid=5&dateid=-1&impid=-1&osl=EN&typeid=-1&formatid=-1&servicetag=&SystemID=LAT_PNT_PM_D610&hidos=WW1&hidlang=en&TabIndex=&scanSupported=False&scanConsent=False


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

Here are the Netwrk adapters:

Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller
Dell Wireless 1370 WLAN Mini-PCI Card

Go to Dell manufacture site as Wrench97 suggested to find the latest drivers for your laptop.


----------

